# extended warranty and maintenance opinions needed



## jerryatla (Apr 13, 2003)

hi guys, I currently drive a 2001 530 with 33k and am looking for extended warranty and maintenance options before they end.

After talking to my dealer, I got a quote for $2500 which adds 4 years/100k to the current warranty with $100 deductible per visit

He also offered me a new maintenance program up to 100k for $1500 for the regular services

You guys think it is worth it?

I am planning to drive the car up to at least 100k


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

jerryatla said:


> hi guys, I currently drive a 2001 530 with 33k and am looking for extended warranty and maintenance options before they end.
> 
> After talking to my dealer, I got a quote for $2500 which adds 4 years/100k to the current warranty with $100 deductible per visit
> 
> ...


Jerry,

My 2001 530i has 41k already and so I think I missed the boat on having BMW handle an extended warranty--I think you need to pull the trigger before 3 years or 36k is up. Are you sure this extended warranty isn't for *6* years/100k?? (_Edit: I see you say ADDS...sorry_) With your mileage, 4 years will come and go quickly and you won't be anywhere near 100k.

The only way to know if the BMW warranty is any good is to comparison shop. I am in this situation right now and certainly welcome some pointers from people. I have 9k left to figure this out and then I am completely out of any warranty.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jerryatla said:


> hi guys, I currently drive a 2001 530 with 33k and am looking for extended warranty and maintenance options before they end.
> 
> After talking to my dealer, I got a quote for $2500 which adds 4 years/100k to the current warranty with $100 deductible per visit
> 
> ...


You might also check in the "Ask a dealer" section as the BMW Extended maintenance purchase was discussed with pricing about a month ago. Some dealers in New York even implied that they could work on the pricing and not charge sales tax to an out of state sale. Since the BMW Extended Maintenance program is sponsored by BMWNA, it does not matter where it is purchased or with which authorized BMW dealer the car is serviced. This option could represent a nice savings to you.

_edit_
Click here for TedW's number @ CarboneBMW in NY


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Cool...just left him a message. Thanks, Prop! :thumbup:


----------



## jerryatla (Apr 13, 2003)

*update*

ok i jsut talked to the rep again and here is the deal

i purchased my car in 7/2001 so the service/maintenance ends at 7/2004 (3 years) or 36k (which ever comes first) and warranty ends 7/2005 (4 years) or 50k (which ever comes first).

now, the $1500 i got quoted for is to extend the service/maintenance to 7/2007 (3 more years) or 100k (which ever comes first)

the $2500 is to extend the warranty to add 4 years from the i purchase the warranty which would be 2/2007 or 100k (which ever comes first). The price increases as the miles on your car increases.

i am in socal and the quote is from beverly hills bmw (yeah i know they are probably ripping me off) but he told me that the price includes tax already

the warranty company is called Easy Care Wehicle Service Contracts - Total Care - includes almost everything except: trim, non-factory installed speakers or radios, exterior metal, upholstery, normal bmw maintenance items, glass, plastic, sqeaks, ratlles, wind noise and water leaks

hope this helps,

Agent99 if you get a better quote from the NY guy please inform me

thanks


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jerryatla said:


> Agent99 if you get a better quote from the NY guy please inform me
> 
> thanks


Based on information from Steve Maquire @ United Auto in Atlanta, Your deal is right on MSRP with about 8.25% tax:


RealM3 said:


> *BMW Maintenance 3/36 to 6/100*
> MY 2000 - 2002, 6cyl except M's, $1384
> MY 2000 - 2002, 8cyl and M's, $1644


If it were my money, I would call either Ted @ Carbone or Steve @ United and see if they can save you either the tax or even a little more with a simple phone call. 99? You hear anything?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Still waiting but I am away from my desk and on the left coast so.... 

Doh, he just PM'ed me...this guy is on top of things! 

Chris


----------



## jerryatla (Apr 13, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> Based on information from Steve Maquire @ United Auto in Atlanta, Your deal is right on MSRP with about 8.25% tax:If it were my money, I would call either Ted @ Carbone or Steve @ United and see if they can save you either the tax or even a little more with a simple phone call. 99? You hear anything?


i will definetely give them a call tomorrow, thanks


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I'm out of the 36k hard limit to take advantage of this damn warranty! 

:irate:

Chris


----------

